# Purple Power cleaner is great for cleaning blades & bits



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Good to know. The Purple color Simple Green works great as well.


----------



## sawdustjunkie (Sep 12, 2013)

I mix simple Green 50/50 with hot water. Put in a $1 oil pan from the dollar store ans set my table saw blades in it for a few minutes. The pitch comes right off with a old tooth brush. Then rinse the blade off with hot water and wipe it down. Stuff works great


----------



## shawnn (Aug 30, 2014)

I like the Purple Power better than Simple Green but if it works good for you that's great. I just salvaged some discarded cookie sheets for the same purpose. The unbelievable part is that the LOML actually threw away something - even after buying new ones!


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

There are rumblings in some forums that the green Simple Green can damage carbide and to use the purple instead. Seems far fetched to me, but nonetheless, I'll avoid it since there are other options available.

I'll definitely get the Purple Power next time since it's less expensive than the Simple Green purple version. Besides, we all know green and purple clash.


----------



## eflanders (May 2, 2013)

I've been a fan of the purple stuff for a couple of years now. I've never had an issues with it other than also removing the paint when I've soaked the blade too long.


----------



## shawnn (Aug 30, 2014)

> I ve been a fan of the purple stuff for a couple of years now. I ve never had an issues with it other than also removing the paint when I ve soaked the blade too long.
> 
> - eflanders


That's why I said to check for color fastness in my OP. I'm using it to clean a Foley Belsaw planer that I'm rehabbing and see paint color on the towels. No biggie since I'm repainting it but wanted to let everyone know before someone winds up with a faded or dull spot on a tool.


----------

